# DISCUSS: Best 2nd Tier European Skylines



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the 2nd tier European skylines thread and the pictures of (Frankfurt, London, Paris, Moscow) must not be posted here. 

This thread is dedicated for the discussions, updates and pictures of (any) European skylines (except 4 cities mentioned above) 

Enjoy! 



*Benidorm*

_
Skyline by David GaLop, on Flickr_



*Madrid*

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattlazenby/6582722803/sizes/l/in/photostream/_



*Barcelona *

_
Skyline Barcelona by La Petite Bice, on Flickr_



*Birmingham*

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samwalkerpk/6306138023/_



*Liverpool*

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sconway/5539292395/_



*Rotterdam*

_
Skyline Rotterdam by RoyzNL, on Flickr_



*Berlin*

_
Potsdamer Platz Berlin by Berliner1017 - Marcus Klepper, on Flickr_


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

SO143, I'd post that pic:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabachanlgazpacho/6447568595/

But also another of CTBA (2 pics are needed for this city, the main towers are not well seen in the Madrid skyline pics):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniotajuelo/3684893371/

I think the pic you have choice is not representative.


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

Zagreb, Croatia.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Very nice idea SO !

I think Rotterdam is the best without the big 4.


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

tikiturf said:


> Very nice idea SO !
> 
> I think Rotterdam is the best without the big 4.


Rotterdam is ok, but I think that Warsaw has better skyline.


----------



## MiuW (Jan 15, 2012)

SO143 said:


> (Frankfurt, London, Paris, Moscow)


 ^^ when you changed your mind?


----------



## bartjee (Nov 2, 2008)

*The Hague, Netherlands*



Winbuks said:


> Thomas Schlijper, fotograaf uit Amsterdam heeft vandaag een mooie foto gemaakt van de skyline:
> 
> 
> Bron: Schlijper.nl, 16 januari 2012
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





DeltaMetropolis said:


> Vandaag:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Groznyj by timag82


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeakterinburg by Umforumer


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Rotterdam and Warsaw and then with a big gap come the rest.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

So143 ->you admit then a "super league" exist in Europe


----------



## mlody89 (May 11, 2009)

warsaw








by zacharuk








by soboleuS
























by SoboleuS


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, no new thread is allowed until a winner of the contest is announced from the admin and new thread title will be picked by the mods team after that.


----------

